# Yahoo messenger doesnt pops up in Yahoo mail,as usual



## domnic_099 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im a regular user of yahoo mail at work, just like other millions. But from few days im unable to get regular yahoo messenger(online contacts) towards the left of my INBOX.Though i tried FIREFOX apart from my regular CHROME.
whats wrong ?????


Help needed guys.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Domnic_099, welcome to TSF!

This is a question you should redirect to the Yahoo support team. Here at TSF, we don't have control over their files, so we can't really let you know what is wrong.


----------

